# Wood Firmwares v1.30



## Another World (May 19, 2011)

*Wood Firmwares v1.30*
Update




For the next few releases I will post questions and answers from a very short interview with the Yellow Wood Goblin. The questions are simple, sometimes have 2-3 word answers, focus on the firmware itself, but also aim to provide a tiny bit of insight while asking what the Goblin’s favorite games/homebrews are.

Without further ado, our 2nd question:

Q: Why did you decide to port the Wood Firmware (for the Acekard RPG) to the R4 Flash Kit?
A: Main reason was to show that support is a most important thing for Flash Kit.

Please feel free to discuss the firmware update as well as the interview in this news thread.



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • some parts of ui rewritten.
> • softreset updated.
> 
> ...






Wood R4 v1.30 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.30 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.30 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## Snailface (May 19, 2011)

Thanks ywg, you're the greatest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



The best feature of this Wood version: Controversy free!


----------



## RoMee (May 19, 2011)

Thanks YWG you made my niece very happy.


cool, an extra readme?


----------



## sweenish (May 19, 2011)

still not letting gabaroos have the source as promised so that m3 carts can benefit. i've actually stopped playing my ds. 

sakura (all official firmwares for that matter) is dead, and the other alternates are far inferior.

i'm mostly kicking myself for getting an m3i0, but partially annoyed here as well. it's fine to protect your work, but gabaroos was promised access to the source so that he could continue to release wood builds compatible with team m3 carts.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (May 19, 2011)

In reference to the Pokemon Typing DS fix, does it fix the not loading, the keyboard synching, or both?


----------



## Mbmax (May 19, 2011)

sweenish said:
			
		

> still not letting gabaroos have the source as promised so that m3 carts can benefit. i've actually stopped playing my ds.
> 
> sakura (all official firmwares for that matter) is dead, and the other alternates are far inferior.
> 
> i'm mostly kicking myself for getting an m3i0, but partially annoyed here as well. it's fine to protect your work, but gabaroos was promised access to the source so that he could continue to release wood builds compatible with team m3 carts.


Maybe it's the reason ywg doesn't want to release the sources.


----------



## mybutterfly (May 19, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> sweenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not discuss it here.
Let's just talk about wood


----------



## z.g (May 19, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> In reference to the Pokemon Typing DS fix, does it fix the not loading, the keyboard synching, or both?


it fix saving.


----------



## Mbmax (May 19, 2011)

mybutterfly said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well ... we are talking about wood sources. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, it's not my concern, so i won't argue anymore here, don't worry.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 19, 2011)

Dayum, Dragon Quest VI was only scene released a few hours ago, maybe around half a day?
YWG is on the ball.


----------



## Another World (May 19, 2011)

i'll post this once and any further discussion about this topic in this thread will be moderated as off-topic.



QUOTE(ywg @ May 8 2011 said:


> Finally all proofs collected
> 
> 
> 
> ...



everyone else who ported wood was obligated to release their source and they have not done this. this includes cyclops who used a few things from wood rpg sources (yes we have proof). because none of these people released their source, ywg has (for now) decided to make the project closed source. he has violated nothing and all future releases include an extra read me (as per the request of acekard).



Spoiler: contents of the readme




1. FAQ

1.1. wood firmware supports only clean decrypted or encrypted roms. check you rom using no-intro.org nintendo ds dat before reporting bugs.
1.2. any bugreport must contain save file (except case then problem happens not far from start) and detailed description how reproduce problem. "game 'xxx' sometimes freezes" is not bug report.
1.3. i only have 3in1 expansion. so no support for 3in1+, ewin or any other expansion.

2. LICENSES

Copyright © 2007 Acekard, www.acekard.com

Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a copy
of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"), to deal
in the Software without restriction, including without limitation the rights
to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell
copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the Software is
furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in
all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR
IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,
FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE
AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER
LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM,
OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN
THE SOFTWARE.


FatFs module is an open source software to implement FAT file system to
small embedded systems. This is a free software and is opened for education,
research and commercial developments under license policy of following trems.

Copyright © 2011, ChaN, all right reserved.

* The FatFs module is a free software and there is NO WARRANTY.
* No restriction on use. You can use, modify and redistribute it for
personal, non-profit or commercial product UNDER YOUR RESPONSIBILITY.
* Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice.

Copyright © 2005 - 2008
Michael Noland (joat)
Jason Rogers (dovoto)
Dave Murpy (WinterMute)

This software is provided 'as-is', without any express or implied
warranty.  In no event will the authors be held liable for any
damages arising from the use of this software.

Permission is granted to anyone to use this software for any
purpose, including commercial applications, and to alter it and
redistribute it freely, subject to the following restrictions:

1. The origin of this software must not be misrepresented; you
must not claim that you wrote the original software. If you use
this software in a product, an acknowledgment in the product
documentation would be appreciated but is not required.
2. Altered source versions must be plainly marked as such, and
must not be misrepresented as being the original software.
3. This notice may not be removed or altered from any source
distribution.



*again, there will be no further discussion about the source release in firmware threads. start a discussion topic in the appropriate place on gbatemp and have it out there.*

let us all just enjoy the firmware.

-another world


----------



## Inazuma Eleven (May 19, 2011)

woohoo another wood firmware!


----------



## Rydian (May 19, 2011)

I'm fine with this conclusion because it means we're not going to remove WoodTT (or the other derivatives) either since they're in the same situation (GPL but author cannot violate it).

It's kinda' funny that 1.30 is released the same day that the R4i Gold review using 1.28/1.29b is finally finished.   Waiting for the R4i Gold port to see if the softreset fix affects homebrew as well.


----------



## Dreamersoy (May 19, 2011)

Thanks!

Waiting gold version


----------



## pilladoll (May 19, 2011)

Thank you, YWG!!!!!!


----------



## ShadowtearX (May 19, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.29
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.29
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.29


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## tranfeer (May 19, 2011)

WOOD R4 V1.30 for R4ids gold(r4ids.cn) has been released at www.r4ids.cn


----------



## Elnef (May 19, 2011)

Thanks. 

More life for my R4.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 19, 2011)

i remember the first time this firmware was released that when asked why did u release so, he said why not?... two different answers based on the situation
its funny we talk legality of using firmwares and sources codes (even snippets) and we forget how "legal" flashcarts themselves are
BUT i am gonna support my African bro!

Here's a quick question... does a person have to have the game to release a fix for it? rydian? AW? fast?


----------



## basher11 (May 19, 2011)

horray for pokemon typing fixed! thanks ywg!


----------



## kineticUk (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for another release.. quality stuff.


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2011)

1.30 fixes the deal with the touchscreen messing up after a homebrew soft-reset.


----------



## sweenish (May 20, 2011)

you guys missed the point of my post by a mile.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 20, 2011)

no answer yet but anyway rydian, what reset are u talking about? is it for the r4 original? For me, the soft-reset never worked (so didnt ram expansion from ez 3 in 1)


----------



## Rydian (May 20, 2011)

Soft-reset for homebrew.


----------



## Another World (May 21, 2011)

shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> so didnt ram expansion from ez 3 in 1
> 
> what ez 3in1 do you have? the plus (3in1+) is not supported because YWG does not own one. the only one i have thats working is the one that comes up as being the new3in1 which ez flash told me was the 2nd revision. i don't own the 1st revision, but i do own the + and it doesn't even recognize it.
> 
> ...



does it fix enough problems to warrant an update to your review?

-another world


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so, it only fixed one of the issues (which was avoided by not soft-resetting in the first place).


----------



## ywg (May 21, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> does it fix enough problems to warrant an update to your review?1. If bug not bugreported, it doesn't exists.
> 2. I make read fast reads of this strange review and found one thing, that looks like bugreport:
> QUOTEand after soft-resetting in some games (such as Still Alive DS) the touchscreen would not respond in Wood or another homebrew until a DS ROM was launched.


I download StillAliveDS_V1.21_DLDI.zip file from filetrip, copy to my microsd launch game, go to gameplay, softreseting, launch lameboy — touchscreen works. Do the same 2 more times with s8ds&nitrografx instead lameboy. Still all fine.
I don't declare that wood is bug free. But if you want that bugs will be fixed, you need report it in special thread in correct way. If you want to be cool guys like VUPEN: "We found bug in chrome but don't tell details to anybody" so sorry that interrupt your self-affirmation.


----------



## Attila13 (May 21, 2011)

Thanks YWG!


----------



## Rydian (May 21, 2011)

*It was a bug at the time I conducted the review, so it was posted in the review*.

Since 1.30 did fix it I made sure to note that in this thread for people to see.

If you'd like me to bug report on this stuff in the future I will, but last I checked you hated me.


----------



## ywg (May 21, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Since 1.30 did fix it I made sure to note that in this thread for people to see.1.30 didn't fix this bug because nobody reports it. Only change in soft-reset in 1.30 is compatibility with future bootloaders updates.
> QUOTEIf you'd like me to bug report on this stuff in the future I will, but last I checked you hated me.


I don't hate you. Simply you made many negative things to wood, but nothing positive. So your balance is negative. Nothing personal, simple math.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 22, 2011)

ah thanks for the confirmation about the plus cuz i have that one

PS - Rydian (i am not in the position to judge or comment but), i think its the sig that has given u bad karma.


----------



## Rydian (May 22, 2011)

YWG's never mentioned anything like that, no.


----------

